# TJO's lawn journal



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Put my greenworks dethatcher to work today and then bagged everything up. And put down a light milo app
Pics are a little out of order until I can get to my laptop


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

I just got my greenworks dethatcher yesterday. Planning to use it soon, how'd you like it? Any tips?


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

JohnP said:


> I just got my greenworks dethatcher yesterday. Planning to use it soon, how'd you like it? Any tips?


It's great, wish it was wider.

Just make sure you have plenty of extension cord first time I had enough but having a bit of extra length makes it easier if you aren't worrying about the cord.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

First cut of the season


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Put down 3lbs/M of carbon x on Friday. Just need temps to come back up.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Decided to yank the tree out since we've had so much rain lately. 



Ground is saturated to say the least


I'll let this fallow, settle, and add more soil then eventually move some plugs in.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Got a mow in. Seed heads are almost done and sprayed my first app of t-nex at .5oz/m and also put in .5oz of feature 6-0-0 as well.


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Tired of seed heads I chopped the lawn down to about 2 inches. 


I also put down about 3lbs/M of carbon X


----------



## TJO (Jul 2, 2018)

Reapplied tnex at .5oz/M on 6/30 these temps are burning through GDD this app looks like it will only last 11 days.

Also HOC is back up to around 4 with the heat.


----------

